# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  "Người hùng ong" lộ diện

## lehniemtin

*Người đàn ông 42 tuổi chịu đựng 270 nghìn chú ong bu đầy quanh mình.* 

Ngày 16/7 tại thành phố Thiệu Dương tỉnh Hồ Nam Trung Quốc đã diễn ra cuộc thi tìm kiếm ‘người hùng ong’ với tên gọi rất ‘kêu’: Mặc áo ong. Tham gia cuộc thi đặc biệt này là hơn 3000 thí sinh đến từ địa phương và nhiều tỉnh lân cận.

Kết quả cuối cùng, người đàn ông 42 tuổi đến từ Hồ Bắc tên Vương Đại Lâm đã dành chiến thắng với thành tích để 26,8 kg ong (khoảng 270 nghìn chú ong) bu kín người.

Đối thủ của Vương Đại Lâm – người ‘về đích’ thứ 2 tại cuộc thi là anh Phẩm Khổng Giang (20 tuổi) với thành tích để 22 kg ong (xấp xỉ 220 nghìn con) bám đầy người.

Theo giới thiệu, kỷ lục từng được thiết lập trong cuộc thi thường niên này thuộc về một chàng trai tên Nguyễn Lương Minh người Giang Tây với thành tích 26,86 kg vào năm 2008.

*Một số hình ảnh trong cuộc thi "Mặc áo ong"*


_Người đàn ông 42 tuổi để ong dần dần bu kín người_


_Hình ảnh gây "sốc" khi 26,8 kg ong (khoảng 270 nghìn chú ong) bu kín người anh_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

khiếp nhìn kinh thế hok bik >.<
chú này giỏi thật đấy 
mình mà nhìn thấy này chắc ngất tại chỗ quá

----------


## danghung

Nhìn ghê quá, sởm hết cả da gà!
Nhìn ảnh ong bu kín người như xác ướp Ai Cập ấy.

----------


## tieuho

ôi Mình nhìn cũng thấy sợ, liệu người đàn ông đó có bị ong đốt không nhỉ.

----------

